# Honey that burns your throat and tongue for over an hour after trying it?



## bhtkevin

OK... My friend and I decided to start beekeeping this year out at our properties in Fannin County Texas. I started with a NUC and I doubt I will be pulling any honey this year, but he started with complete hives and he pulled a half frame of honey off this weekend. The smell is decent, and the texture is a bit thin, but fine. The taste isnt bad either. The problem is after eating some, about 3-5 minutes after your mouth and throat start burning and it lasts for an hour or more. I am not talking about a lot either, like dip in a knife an inch and lick off what is left when you pull it out. 

Any ideas what could cause this? I read that Crotan/Doveweed could maybe cause it? I see a lot of that plus a lot of golden rod right now along with various other flowering plants. So far 6 people have tried it and all reported the burning sensation, so its not just someone being allergic. Honey was pulled this weekend. 

Thoughts? Ideas?

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret

Has the hive recently been treated? Any feeding of the hives? Any farms/chemical use in the nearby area? Might be worth sending in to get tested!
I tend not to eat things that burn me...





bhtkevin said:


> OK... My friend and I decided to start beekeeping this year out at our properties in Fannin County Texas. I started with a NUC and I doubt I will be pulling any honey this year, but he started with complete hives and he pulled a half frame of honey off this weekend. The smell is decent, and the texture is a bit thin, but fine. The taste isnt bad either. The problem is after eating some, about 3-5 minutes after your mouth and throat start burning and it lasts for an hour or more. I am not talking about a lot either, like dip in a knife an inch and lick off what is left when you pull it out.
> 
> Any ideas what could cause this? I read that Crotan/Doveweed could maybe cause it? I see a lot of that plus a lot of golden rod right now along with various other flowering plants. So far 6 people have tried it and all reported the burning sensation, so its not just someone being allergic. Honey was pulled this weekend.
> 
> Thoughts? Ideas?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kevin


----------



## jbraun

Do you have anyone near you that's growing any hot peppers?


----------



## bhtkevin

DirtyLittleSecret said:


> Has the hive recently been treated? Any feeding of the hives? Any farms/chemical use in the nearby area? Might be worth sending in to get tested!
> I tend not to eat things that burn me...


No treatment and no recent feeding. During the start he did feed a lot of granulated sugar. 

Lots of farm land all around. Mostly corn, sunflowers, beans depending on the time of year. 

I sure wouldnt eat anymore either!


----------



## bhtkevin

Hot Peppers? Hmm

Nope, not that I have seen or heard about.


----------



## jaked007

What about wild birdseye pepper that used to grown in central and north Texas. And they can bring it. When wild turkeys are feeding on them they are inedible/


----------



## Dave Burrup

The burn from capsaicin is unique to anything else I have experienced. Is this the kind of burn you are experiencing?


----------



## tech.35058

jaked007 said:


> What about wild birdseye pepper that used to grown in central and north Texas. And they can bring it. When wild turkeys are feeding on them they are inedible/


I heard that about turkeys "in west Texas" long ago, & wondered about the peppers effect on honey.


----------



## Jeff G

I have had two experiences similar to this. One 6 years ago and one this year. With mine it is what I call hot honey and produced here in Ohio. It tastes sweet but when it hits the back of your throat it is hot like a hot pepper. I believe it is produced in July and August, which in Ohio is very slim on nectar flows. I have had 2 theories on sources, one is Sumac and the other is smartweed. My bet is on Sumac.

I wish I could predict it and if you let people taste it you can usually find a market for it. I have 2 cases of it right now I will try and peddle in the spring at the farmers market where I can get them to taste it. If you just put it on the shelf some where to sell it you will lose customer.


----------



## crofter

How about blueweed (vipers bugloss) in the mint family?


----------



## cavscout

If you have Snow on the Mountain flowers in your area, that's what it is. They bloom in the fall, we don't process fall honey here because of it. Check it out I'm sure it is the cause.


----------

